# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Προετοιμασια για εκλογές νεου Δ.Σ. για το ετος 2007

## alg0

Ενημερώνω οτι δεν πρόκειται να υποβάλω υποψιφιοτητα για θεση στο
Δοικητικο Συμβουλιο του ΑΔΤ για το ετος 2007 και στις εκλογές που
υποτήθεται οτι πρέπει να γίνουν στις αρχές του νέου ετους.


Με το τέλος του ημερολογιακου έτους 2006 θα καταθέσω και εγώ με την
σειρά μου την παραιτησή μου απο την θέση του προέδρου απο το Συλλογο
Ασυρμάτων Δικτύων Τρίπολης

Ο λόγος είναι οτι σε 8 περίπου μήνες απο σήμερα θα εγκαταλείψω
οριστικά την Τρίπολη.
Εντώς των επομένων ημερών θα καταθέσω στην Δευτεροβάθμια την αίτηση
μετάθεσης μου για κάποια άλλη περιοχή της ακριτικής Ελλάδας για να
μαζέψω τα απαιτούμενα μόρια για να μετατεθώ επιτέλους στην Αθήνα οπου
και μεγάλωσα και εζησα.

Με την λήξη της θητείας μου θα παραδώσω τις σφραγίδες, τα επίσημα
βιβλία του συλλόγου και τα οικονομικά του συλλόγου σε κατάλληλο
πρόσωπο. Ευελπιστώ οτι νέες εκλογές θα λάβουν χώρα και το σωματείο θα
συνεχίσει την αναπτυξιακή πορεία του δικτύου.

Το γεγονός οτι δεν θα είμαι πλέον πρόεδρος δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα
ενδιαφερθώ και δεν θα βοηθήσω στο στήσημο κόμβων. Μάλιστα εγγυούμαι
θεου θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος να ολοκληρώσω όλα τα σχέδια που
αρχικά είχα κάνει για την πόλη της τρίπολης και το δίκτυο.

Σημερα μάλιστα συμπληρώνονται 12 ολοκληροι μήνες απο την ημέρα που
έμαθα για την ύπαρξη του δικτύου αυτού και ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι.
Μεσα σε αυτούς τους 12 μήνες, γνώρισα πολλούς ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους,
ξοδεψα χρόνο αλλα και χρήμα για το δίκτυο αυτό που ειμαι σίγουρος οτι
θα μου αφήσει γλυκές και πικρές αναμνήσεις.

Κλεινω λέγοντας για τα διαδικαστικά οτι πλέον το Δ.Σ. χρειάζεται
άτομα να ενδιαφερθούν και προτεινω κάποια συζήτηση να ξεκινήσει απο
σήμερα ώστε να βρεθούν τα κατάλληλα άτομα που θα στελεχώσουν το
σωματείο αυτο.

Ευελπιστώ οτι μιας και οι υποχρεώσεις των μελών του Δ.Σ. ειναι
ελάχιστες ως μηδαμινές να καταθέσουν υποψιφιότητες για το νεο Δ.Σ.
τουλάχιστον ορισμένοι απο τους Μπουντης, Γκιοκας, Criss-Criss, mandar,
Γαλανης, Προκόπης, Μπουσγας, Προκόπης

Το μέλλον του σωματείου είναι στα χέρια αυτών που θα μείνουν στην
τρίπολη, και κοιτάζοντας αισιοδοξα το μέλλον πιστεύω οτι τα πράγματα
θα πάνε καλα. Η επιστροφή ενς απο τους αρχικους τελεστές του δικτύου
αυτού Χ. Παπαζαφειροπουλου απο την Σουηδεία πιστεύω το καλοκαίρι να
φέρει νέα πνοή. Επισης πλεον υπάρχει στην τρίπολη εξοπλισμός
τελευταίας τεχνολογίας που είμαι σίγουρος οτι συντομα θα αξιοποιηθεί.

Υ.Γ> Με την παραίτηση μου θα κατατεθεί και έκθεση πεπραγμένων για το έτος που πέρασε

----------

